

Ted Nelson's Computer Paradigm,  Expressed as One-Liners (1999) - zyfo
http://xanadu.com.au/ted/TN/WRITINGS/TCOMPARADIGM/tedCompOneLiners.html

======
epo
Inspirational stuff, in a parallel universe Ted Nelson has became as
influential as Steve Jobs or Bill Gates.

